# is my idea of a hedgehog realistic?



## debdiego (Oct 21, 2011)

I have found some great info in these forums. I have done much research and am feeling like I want a hedgehog. Here's the catch, I live in Colorado but I am from California so the only one I have ever met is the European Hedgehog at the petting zoo in San Diego's zoo. So, I want to tell you how I imagine my life with a hedgehog, and you all can tell me if it's doable. 

We live in a large 1 room basement apartment. It's my man and his cat with me. They are usually home and the cat is always in his lap, in the bedroom. So, I imagine me closing the door between them and letting the hedgehog run around the large part of the basement, supervised by me. Then, when he has had his exercise, I would like it if my hedgie would hang out with me on the couch or the bed, while I read, or surf the website with or without the cat in the room...but always with me. Will a hedgie settle down and sit with me...or would he rather wander if and be by himself?

I imagine him being potty trained with a litter box in his cage (no bars) and one in the bathroom, so he always has a safe place to go. I want an animal that will be happy to interact with me and hang out. I know not all animals bond like that. The cat certainly has, especially with my boyfriend. Since those 2 are always together, and the hedgie would never be out of his cage without me, I think it would work.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The chance of getting a hedgehog that seeks you out to hang out is extremely low. While there are hedgehogs that show a lot of tolerance for their human and what we call "bonding time", there are just as many that don't. 

I'm not sure I completely understand what hedgie's living arrangements would be, but not keeping your possible hedgehog in a cage outside of the couple hours a day that you spend with it isn't usually a good idea. They are curious animals and we have heard too many stories about hogs escaping their cage and the owner not being able to find it for days. Most hedgies need the structure of a trustworthy cage and a heat source to be safe and healthy.  

Hedgehogs are far from your typical house pet. You need to earn their trust and learn their typical behaviors so you can monitor them closely and feel confident that you'll be able to tell if something is wrong.

These are all my personal opinions, of course, and I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Duh, I just re-read your post lol.

Getting a snuggle bag and having your hog out with you chilling in your lap while you watch TV, hang out online, etc is something that LOTS of us do. Usually even the crankiest hog will tolerate hanging out in a fleece blanket or bag on your lap.


----------



## debdiego (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions. 
I do plan on the hedgie having a decent sized cage with toys, of course. I would never leave him loose with the cat. I'm thinking that if the hedgie is in a cage, mostly sleeping during the day when we are gone, the cat will ignore it and they can be in the same room together. Of course, that's in theory and, we will never know until the 2 meet. I do have a few places where the hedgie cage could be completely separate from the cat, if need be. The cat is my boyfriends animal, and I really want something to hang out with me...but something with more personality than a cat! 
I feel that if the animal doesn't want to hang out with me, then what is the point. I don't want to play with it for 10 minutes a day and put it back in the cage. I'll spend more time cleaning after it than enjoying it. That's certainly not a good bargain. I am used to my animals being a part of my life. I love dogs, but the cat really stresses over them, even if they are smaller than she is, and dogs can't be litter box trained, either.  The cat is lucky she's such a sweet cat, it does make up for her being a feline. But, she only wants to be with me if my boyfriend is not home, anyway. Either, his lap is truly better than mine, or she is really grateful that he picked her up off the side of the road when she was just a wee little kitten.
I am gone with work for 9 hours a day, is that OK for hedgie to be in a cage that long? I get home at 8:30PM, so I hope he will sleep much and be ready for play.


----------



## debdiego (Oct 21, 2011)

Re: Hanhan's reply.

If there are plenty that are cranky, am I better with a baby? I do go back and forth between wanting to give a rescue a forever home, and getting a baby to bond with me from the beginning. I am worried that meeting it for 20 minutes is not much to go by. I have always believed that you let an animal pick you out. It seems that all the breeders seem to have them sold before they are weaned, so there is not so much opportunity to choose the one that is best for you. I don't think I've ever bought an animal off the picture. To make it more complicated, all the breeders are 3 hours away so I can't just pop over and see what they've got.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

debdiego said:


> Re: Hanhan's reply.
> 
> If there are plenty that are cranky, am I better with a baby? I do go back and forth between wanting to give a rescue a forever home, and getting a baby to bond with me from the beginning. I am worried that meeting it for 20 minutes is not much to go by. I have always believed that you let an animal pick you out. It seems that all the breeders seem to have them sold before they are weaned, so there is not so much opportunity to choose the one that is best for you. I don't think I've ever bought an animal off the picture. To make it more complicated, all the breeders are 3 hours away so I can't just pop over and see what they've got.


Babies are more likely to bond... but they can also change drastically in personality once they've hit maturity (after their adult quilling).

I find hedgehog personality is very much a gamble... but of course, going with a good breeder known for great temperament and health will heighten your chances of getting a friendlier hog.

If you want a snuggle buddy, then look for a baby who is calm when held, and doesn't squirm all too much. Kashi has always been very calm when picked up (unless he wants to pee :lol. Just gauge the personalities when you handle them, and then choose ^_^

Most hedgehogs will not seek out the owner's attention... but there are some who do (you can read some stories on this forum). Kashi does not seek my attention, but when I take him out, he does enjoy face massages ^_^ Sometimes I wish he'd be more affectionate, but then I'm glad that he doesn't "need" my company since I am very busy with work and school, and I often don't have much time to spend with him, other than half an hour to an hour or two per day.


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know how other people's cats are (and it might just be because mine is getting old) my cat doesn't care for my Zephyr at all. He gets jealous when I am giving someone else attention, but the most he will do is try to rub his head on my hand and by accident touch Zephyr. When I first got him my cat would kind of just look in the cage and watch what was in there or what was going on. He would rather torment my dogs.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Litter box training a hedgie is at best a shot in the dark. Some will take to it, but most won't. More than likely you are going to need to be prepared to clean a poopy, smelly wheel every day (if your not then a hedgie definitely is NOT for you).


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Another thing to think about is heating. Basements are notoriously cold and hedgies need temperatures of 73-80F and most keep theirs at 75F, but there are some who will still hibernate at 75. How will you heat? Will you heat the entire place? Will you use a heat lamp? And if you use a heat lamp, how will you ensure the cat can't knock it down? And don't forget the 12-14 hrs of "daylight" they need during the day, especially now that it's winter and the days are getting shorter.

As for baby vs rescue. Like said above it will always be a gamble. Some owners have bought a baby who was the sweetest cuddlebug then turn into a hedgie who wants nothing to do with you and will bite you if you try to stop them from moving around.

If you are ok with ending up with a hedgie who wants nothing to do with you, will hiss and pop in your lap everytime you move, or may just be an avid explorer, then go for it and find a hedgie. A lot of times, hedgies do not seek out companionship. Anytime my boy comes towards me is because I'm a big warm bed that dispenses food. The only time he has truely sought me out is when we were at the vet. Vet picked him up looked at him, put him back down on the table, and he ran straight for me and nuzzled into my arms. 

There are some hogs who will stay sleeping in your lap, and there are those who will never want to stay still and want to keep moving. Some may even bite if you don't allow them to go where they want to go.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

When people ask about my hedgehog, I tell them that they are as exciting as a pet rock but adorable. 

My Basil will tolerate being in his sleeping bag with me while watching TV in the evenings, but that's all the emotional connection he has with me. (He is, however, in love with my dad and will not settle down and sleep unless he's on my dad's belly and full of meal worms.)

A hedgehog works for my family because we are all away during the day and we do our hedgie interaction between 8-10 at night while watching movies. If you want a more emotionally involved pet, a hedgehog may not be for you.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

When people ask about my hedgehog, I tell them that they are as exciting as a pet rock but adorable. 

My Basil will tolerate being in his sleeping bag with me while watching TV in the evenings, but that's all the emotional connection he has with me. (He is, however, in love with my dad and will not settle down and sleep unless he's on my dad's belly and full of meal worms.)

A hedgehog works for my family because we are all away during the day and we do our hedgie interaction between 8-10 at night while watching movies. If you want a more emotionally involved pet, a hedgehog may not be for you.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Like the others have said. They don't seek attention but they tolerate it. And it's a gamble with what you're going to get. Socialization is key. But the coming home at 8:30 thing is fine. Their night animals the later the better for them. 
But yeah, if you want an animal that will greet you when you come in the room and such. Maybe a guinea pig is the way to go. I loved my piggy. Their smart. Can be litter box trained (Though some can't it depends on the piggy) and they usually love human interaction. And from my experience with one they usually just kinda chill on your lap.
I love my hedgie and I wish that she was more cuddly some times but I love her the way she is too. When she does certain things she just makes me happy. You should check out the thread that we list what we love about our hedgies. It might give you an idea of the positives to owning one what you could get out of the relationship.


----------

